# is this acceptable behavior? Snapping/biting while playing fetch



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Brutus is a 14 month old male GSD who was neutered 2 months ago. He has had some issues with aggression towards other dogs and the trainer and I have been working on getting him more socialization with other dogs. He is making great progress.

I take him to the neighborhood park often and sometimes take a ball to throw. The last few times he has started snapping at the ball before I throw it. He jumps into the air after it before I throw it. Today he snapped and bit my pocket on my shorts (got a correction) and later snapped and bit bit my stomach (not sure if it was more accidental). nothing hard but got a firm correction. That ended the fetch for me and him too.

I did a search and saw that the snapping when excited isn't really unusual among GSD's. I guess I am concerned he might be getting a little carried 
away. Fetching the ball is a great exercise for him.

Thanks for the feedback. here is a video I took a couple weeks ago. around 50 seconds or so he just about took the phone away from me:


YouTube - ‪Brutus‬‏


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That would not be acceptable for me, not with a 14 month old dog. It doesn't sound like there's any intent to harm, but he should have better control of his mouth by now, or he's going to hurt you accidentally - and accidentally hurts just as bad!

I teach my dogs that they are not to grab at toys, they may only take them when released to do so. I'd start working on impulse control around toys, like yesterday. Are you holding the ball in your hand? If so, get a Chuck-it, which will provide some distance between the ball and your body. If he leaps at the ball, simply wait for him to stop, however long that takes, and then immediately mark it ("Yes!") and throw the ball. Work up to a polite sit or down until released before throwing the ball. Bratty out of control behavior means nothing fun happens.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just watched the video - if one of my dogs were jumping around in front of me like that while I was trying to walk, and jumping ON me like that, I'd turn around and walk in the opposite direction. Giving him any kind of reinforcement, and that includes looking at him - attention is very reinforcing, means that this will continue. Find a way to reinforce the behavior you'd like to see from him instead.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

OTOH, I think that i would be likely to give him a firm correction (assuming that he has been trained i.e. off, down. sit etc.).


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Like Cassidy's Mom said. Impulse control and basic manners.
Work on the wait until released for toys, food, everything. NILF/Structure/Boundaries.
When you turn around, look up as well. Don't even tilt your chin in his direction. Too many times I hear in a positive/happy voice:
"No Jumping" or "Stay Down" not only does that mess up your down stays it just is rewarding the unwanted behavior with attention.
Have everyone that lives with the dog do the same...be very consistant.
(important one there)

But, he's a beautiful dog....just pushy and at his age; the exueberance can be dangerous.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm with codmaster on this one. I would just correct him for the bad behavior and as soon as he stops it, I would throw the ball which rewards him for his behavior. There is not excuse for him to be accidentally biting you or biting you out of excitement. It's called manners.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My female used to do that. Without emotion, i'd just bring up my knee in time to block her and make her have an unpleasant experience. If she jumps up and paws me, I grab paws and pinch real quick till she yelped. She used to also snap at me in excitement. We've got that down to just snapping at the air with no lunging which is a-ok by me. Problem solved for us, no side effects


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it acceptable? No. I've had a pretty badly bruised hand more than once because of misplaced teeth.

Is it common? Yes. I think it's a common problem and not so much aggression as it is DRIVE.

Cassidy's Mom is dead on with her advice. I've completely put the frisbee up before when Jax has nailed me. Touch me with your teeth...game over.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

this type of behavior takes the fun out of playing with your dog. when my dog was younger (he's 15 month now) he used to jump all over and nip like a maniac when i would play in the yard with him. what worked for me, as others have suggested, was to end the play immediately. the second he would get too "in my face" i would walk right away from him. the other thing i did with him was to force him into working on his impulse control and he has gotten so much better. he would get a treat for bringing the ball back to me and dropping it. after i picked it up, he would have to sit before he got the reward of me throwing the ball for him again. i have to say, it really worked. he does not act this way anymore, as he has learned that he ONLY gets to play when he is using his manners. i'm not saying my dog is perfect, because he's certainly not, but stick with it and you should see some results. GSDs are no dummies!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What everyone else said. :thumbup: 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Is it acceptable? No. I've had a pretty badly bruised hand more than once because of misplaced teeth.
> 
> Is it common? *Yes. I think it's a common problem and not so much aggression as it is DRIVE.*
> 
> Cassidy's Mom is dead on with her advice. I've completely put the frisbee up before when Jax has nailed me. Touch me with your teeth...game over.


Your dog is excited and HAPPY! It's not agression even if it is painful. I'd manage the situation with turning my back to the dog, not allowing the jumping up on me at all. 

And both my dogs air snap all the time when they are super excited. :wild:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> What everyone else said. :thumbup:
> ________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


yup, what SHE said


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

What about when he jumps at you you say 'Down', and if he complies you throw the ball? Obedience is your best friend here. Also, attach a command to jumping at you so your dogs knows it's not forbidden but has to be invited.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Is it acceptable? No. I've had a pretty badly bruised hand more than once because of misplaced teeth.
> 
> Is it common? Yes. I think it's a common problem and not so much aggression as it is DRIVE.
> 
> Cassidy's Mom is dead on with her advice. I've completely put the frisbee up before when Jax has nailed me. *Touch me with your teeth...game over.*


+10. Teeth not under control = no play until they are.


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

I sure appreciate everyone's feedback and suggestions. We are so lucky to have this excellent resource to talk to other GSD lovers/owners!!


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

ok, we have been working. Brutus now knows to sit next to me and wait for me to throw the ball. 

I gotta admit it was fun seeing him impatiently jump all around trying to get me to throw the ball. But after his teeth contacted me it was time to make some changes! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

See, it's much more enjoyable when you aren't being mauled.

I learned that lesson with the hose when Alice was very young...oh it's cute....until she missed the water and ripped my hand open...OW!
Hoses and leashes are tools not toys.


----------

